# Rope sticking out of brick



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

I searched and didn't see this talked about.

I went to re-caulk some windows on a brick home with some license to evaluate the place in general and there are pieces of rope sticking out of the brick mortar every 3 - 5 feet, all on one course. They are just a few feet above the ground.

Please don't say it was a prefab brick wall lowered into place. Really?

Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You may as well go ahead and pull them out and caulk the joints.....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> You may as well go ahead and pull them out and caulk the joints.....


Yup, wall already been lifted & set in place...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

griz said:


> Yup, wall already been lifted & set in place...:whistling:laughing:



Right, dumb guess.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

lol

There weep ropes, but supposed to be down a bit lower.


----------



## prosper (Jun 13, 2011)

*weep holes*



VAviaCo said:


> I searched and didn't see this talked about.
> 
> I went to re-caulk some windows on a brick home with some license to evaluate the place in general and there are pieces of rope sticking out of the brick mortar every 3 - 5 feet, all on one course. They are just a few feet above the ground.
> 
> ...


Search for rope weep holes, dont remove or block them, they are for water to get out of the wall.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

couple of feet from the ground?

You just as well pull them out if you can for what little they will accomplish at that level. 

They are wicks to draw moisture out of the cavity between the brick and the framing. Normally they are just above the ground level, or below grade if someone wasn't planning properly. (happens more often than you think.) They are used in conjunction with base flashing to direct bulk water to the wicks and then to the outside. 

If you have bulk water behind the wall at two feet above grade, you have more problems than string sticking out of the wall.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I still use light rope for weeps. In my opinion it's much better than plastic tubes.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

CJKarl said:


> I still use light rope for weeps. In my opinion it's much better than plastic tubes.


So do I. In my opinion I think a 18" length of 3/8" cotton rope does a lot more than the tubing or those nylon weep vents.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

They are where the brick ledge is, it is often a foot or 2 above ground. Do NOT pull them out and caulk the joints, I was being facetious. You can, however, cut them flush to the face of the brick.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

9 times out of 10 the plastic tubes are plugged up by insects within a couple years. Mud wasps LOVE them around here.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

6stringmason said:


> So do I. In my opinion I think a 18" length of 3/8" cotton rope does a lot more than the tubing or those nylon weep vents.


I would agree for the most part, but ropes not acceptable here by code anymore. Clear openings only, with air weeps at the top of every wall, whether it be sill height or full wall height.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

6stringmason said:


> So do I. In my opinion I think a 18" length of 3/8" cotton rope does a lot more than the tubing or those nylon weep vents.


X 2.

Cheap, easy, just the way I like it. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama said:


> I would agree for the most part, but ropes not acceptable here by code anymore. Clear openings only, with air weeps at the top of every wall, whether it be sill height or full wall height.


Just rope is also not acceptable around here for commercial work atleast. Different jobs call for different types of weep holes at times. Most commonly we use a clear plastic tube with rope in it. Sometimes the rope is removed during wash down, sometimes it is left in. The wafer style is also common, but more so on a larger brick.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> 9 times out of 10 the plastic tubes are plugged up by insects within a couple years. Mud wasps LOVE them around here.


I used plastic weep tubes in my garage construction 10 years ago and i had to clean the weeps last year. Mud wasp i guess - Every friggin' hole, packed tight. 

Got out the air compressor with a thin metal poker and blasted them out. 

I'll see how long it take for them to come back.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm doing some work on a 100+ yr. old double brick wall and it has what looks like small rubber tubes. The wall is 16 ft. high and the tubes are about half way down.
They may be lower also, I'll look tomorrow.


----------

